# BFP from IVF abroad - what do I do next?



## swamp_rose (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I just had my first BFP doing IVF abroad.   Does anyone know what I should do next? Do I need an early scan? At what stage, 6 weeks, 7 weeks, 8 weeks? If so, do I go to my GP or do I need to find a private clinic? Basically, I really need to know at what point can I start going to my GP and be treated like a normal pregnant woman on the NHS? I would really appreciate any advice. I am very happy but have a new set of worries.
Cheerio,
swamp_rose


----------



## Lollie2501 (May 9, 2011)

Hi

Congratulations on your BFP!!!!

At UK clinics they book you in for an u/s at around 6 weeks and then all being well they discharge you to your GP. 

The NHS don't routinely scan until 12 so maybe arrange a private one if you'd like one before then but I'm sure you can go to your GP whenever you like.

Hope this helps!

Congratulations again! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months  

Lollie xxx


----------



## swamp_rose (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for that information Lollie - exactly what I needed to know.
cheerio,
swamp_rose


----------

